# Blood Angels after Tyranids?



## Syko515

found this on BoLS, so far every rumor ive read from there has been true so here ya go Heresy!

"Well, well, well, some interesting things have been floating around the tubes over the last 24 hours boys and girls.

First this tidbit from B&C:

"-The BA 'dex is DONE and complete already.

-New conversion kits similar to the ones made for the space wolves. These kits are said to be EXTRAORDINARY (I mean.. beautiful!), with a level of detail similar to that of the models in space hulk (or even better). (PS this seems quite certain, it has been confirmed by my local GW seller, who also stated some big news about BA may be revealed at the italian games day).

SOME informations about the rules

-The codex will allow the player to field a top notch assault army: assault squads will be a troop choice, with options similar to those of the new gray hunters in the SW dex: 2Xspecial weapons and no heavy weapons at all (of course). Sergents will be similar to those of the SM dex (more options: tunder hummer, LC and such).

- a psionic power called "vortex of blood", or something like that, will give the caster a CC attacks bonus equal to the number of models in base contact (or even in combat radius?! but it would be too powerful..)

-New indipendent characters.

I can't assure these rumors are true, of course. I just TRIED to translate them in english and posted them here.

Ah, date of release: march, after the tyrs."

Followed by this delicious morsel from Warseer's Harry:

"Blood Angels are only half the story. "

-Some take this to mean Dark Angels, or a return of the Angels of Death combo codex. Harry seems to indicate that an Angels of Death retread is not in the cards. Perhaps 2 stand alone back to back marine codices? Dark Angels, Templars... who can say? BoLS has been hearing a steady stream of chatter regarding 2 marine books getting back to back quick updates on the heels of Tyranids, with Blood Angels/Dark Angels coming up more often than not."

looks like the boys will be back in town if rumor holds true. also means Dark Eldar can just throw their stuff away cause their not getting anything....{myself inculded :angry:}


----------



## Muffinman

I would love to see the BA get redone. I use to play them bu the PDF wasnt that good so I went to Salamanders. No I'll have an excuse to pull them out of their boxes on my shelf.


----------



## HandOfNephthys

haha, I smell some Space hulk figgies!


----------



## Syko515

lmao, i used to play them aswell, but i was using the white dwarves with the pages cut out. it was a B**** of a time to get the thing organized to write a list. i just hope it stays a rumor that it'll be a split codex. codex BA not codex BA/whateverelse.


----------



## Katie Drake

Yay! Blood Angels! At last we get, you know, an actual book. Let's hope they do it right.


----------



## Warlock in Training

Boo.... where the hell is the DE line up. If this is true then its official, DE and Necrons have gone the way of the Squats. I wanted to start a DE army. Oh Well. Just what I need more Emperor loving SMs.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

any news on dark angels?


----------



## Syko515

no news on dark angels, though many posters fear that will be the army that could possibly share the codex with the blood angels, much like the old one. if so i shall be terribly saddened as dark angels just got an actual codex a little while back!


----------



## bitsandkits

cant see blood angels for at least 12 months, i would say exactly 12 months at that,would also make sense to release the new cut razor back and predator at the same time and possibly the other dread weapon options may be in direct sprue form.


----------



## Adeptus

I beg of GW not to put the two codexes together . Seriously DA only got one a while back


----------



## Prothor Ironfist

Damn and blast more pesky loyaslists. I give up praying to the chaos gods for another codex with daemonic gifts!


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon

This is getting ridiculous! We have armies who haven't seen a Codex update for 10+ years and all GW (and what looks like a lot of the player base) cares about is making more effing Spess Mehreens! I play Necrons, and I have a mate who plays DEldar, and our armies deserve a new dex way more than the armies that have been gifted with new books in the past 3 or 4 years. So what if the BAs have a bad codex? The Necrons and DEldar haven't been blessed with the holy gaze of Jervis Effing Johnson for over 10 years, and judging by the lack of flavor in any codex that doesn't have "Spess Mehreens" stamped across the cover, I'm not sure the armies really want to at this point. I mean, c'mon, people. 40k doesn't just resolve around Marines. There ARE other armies that deserve attention.I'm fine with the Wolves getting a new one, because they've needed one for almost as long as Necrons/DEldar. 

GW's release schedule goes like this:
Mehreens => Random Fantasy or LotR army => Random 40k army => Random Fantasy or LotR army => More Mehreens.

And for the record, I've played Marines for 4 years, and recently picked up Wolves, so I'm not biased.


----------



## bitsandkits

Adeptus said:


> I beg of GW not to put the two codexes together . Seriously DA only got one a while back


they wont, far too much money to be made by keeping them separate,people said exactly the same before the dark angel codex,they divided them back then and treated us to a rare white dwarf codex,the only thing they have in common is the word angels.


----------



## bitsandkits

InquisitorTidusSolomon said:


> This is getting ridiculous! We have armies who haven't seen a Codex update for 10+ years and all GW (and what looks like a lot of the player base) cares about is making more effing Spess Mehreens! I play Necrons, and I have a mate who plays DEldar, and our armies deserve a new dex way more than the armies that have been gifted with new books in the past 3 or 4 years. So what if the BAs have a bad codex? The Necrons and DEldar haven't been blessed with the holy gaze of Jervis Effing Johnson for over 10 years, and judging by the lack of flavor in any codex that doesn't have "Spess Mehreens" stamped across the cover, I'm not sure the armies really want to at this point. I mean, c'mon, people. 40k doesn't just resolve around Marines. There ARE other armies that deserve attention.I'm fine with the Wolves getting a new one, because they've needed one for almost as long as Necrons/DEldar.
> 
> GW's release schedule goes like this:
> Mehreens => Random Fantasy or LotR army => Random 40k army => Random Fantasy or LotR army => More Mehreens.
> 
> And for the record, I've played Marines for 4 years, and recently picked up Wolves, so I'm not biased.


actually the necron codex was released in 2002 and the last book codex of the blood angels was in 1998 and revised in 2001 , so i guess necrons should wait in line


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon

bitsandkits said:


> actually the necron codex was released in 2002 and the last book codex of the blood angels was in 1998 and revised in 2001 , so i guess necrons should wait in line


Fine, the Necrons can wait. But the fact remains that the BAs have a recent codex. Sure, it was printed in WD, but they still have one that isn't 7 years old. Or 11, in the DEldar's case. My point is that there are several armies that need (and quite frankly deserve) a new Codex. DEldar, Inquisition, and Necrons are all still in the old format that the Wolves used to be in. They are also in desperate need of a model-range update. Because they actually have their own kits (unlike marines, who just have upgrade packs that feed off the regular smurf range).


----------



## bitsandkits

I totally agree that all armies should have a new codex, but marines are the bread and butter, so if any xenos commander wants a new codex and range then we will have to put up with loads of space marine love to fund it. I also think that bringing DE, Necrons and the Inquisition into line with the rest of the range will mean alost of time and effort as they were designed in a time when GW could get away with a fewer models and lower point armies,like tyranids they will need bulking out. The dark eldar are already under way and thats already been confirmed.I dont think its a case that GW are puting things off, i just think blood angels are an easy win,the codex writes itself because they are marines,few new heros,same old heros, death company , some special rules, few pages of painted minis and a plastic set or two with some metal hearos and a white dwarf spread,bingo you have another chapter sorted.
meanwhile the real work is going on bringing the three armies that need the most work up to scratch, they need almost the whole range re modeling,they need a shed loads of work and personally i dont want them rushed because it will take an age before they get round to doing them again.

Dont get me wrong i dont want to defend GW, they take far too long to do new releases,and even then most of the stuff is just rehashes of old stuff, but that in part is beacause they want to stay the course and not burn out like other similar companies have.


----------



## Blue Liger

I agree with bitsandkits not much is too bad with the SM codexs and so redoing themm doesnt take as long as others that need a good revamp every now and then, I mean look, SM are still doing the same thing fluff doesn't change therefore play-style and format don't change so as bitsandkits said it takes no time at all to re-do rules for them in 5th ed, where as Necrons and DE they want to do well so like before they don't need much of an upgrade. I was actually once again amazed by my DE the other day 1850pts VS orks by turn 3 all that remained was 20 lootas and an a few nobs too far away that threatened me, I'm quite happy waiting for my codex just as long as GW after this one is released don't then push into a 6th edition rules set that make me have to kil them.


----------



## Muffinman

InquisitorTidusSolomon said:


> Fine, the Necrons can wait. But the fact remains that the BAs have a recent codex. Sure, it was printed in WD, but they still have one that isn't 7 years old. Or 11, in the DEldar's case. My point is that there are several armies that need (and quite frankly deserve) a new Codex. DEldar, Inquisition, and Necrons are all still in the old format that the Wolves used to be in. They are also in desperate need of a model-range update. Because they actually have their own kits (unlike marines, who just have upgrade packs that feed off the regular smurf range).


The Blood Angels did get a recent codex but thats because they were the worst army at the time and the pdf was only to give them a shot at winning. Their pdf isnt that great at I would rate them below the Necrons but maybe not the DE.


----------



## Concrete Hero

bitsandkits said:


> cant see blood angels for at least 12 months, i would say exactly 12 months at that,would also make sense to release the new cut razor back and predator at the same time and possibly the other dread weapon options may be in direct sprue form.


Don't be so sure.

I've got them to be pegged between the Tyranid Codex and the Necron Codex, somewhere between march and halfway through the year.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Yeah Dark Angels only recently got their own separate Codex...except for the fact they were the first 'alternate' marine army to get a separate codex in 3rd Edition and also the first to get one in 4th (hell if you consider that was the Black Templars 1st, SW didnt get one and BA got a piss poor PDF one, they were in fact the only one of the BIG 3 to get a Codex in 4th Edition).


----------



## Winterous

Warlock in Training said:


> Boo.... where the hell is the DE line up. If this is true then its official, DE and Necrons have gone the way of the Squats. I wanted to start a DE army. Oh Well. Just what I need more Emperor loving SMs.


I don't really understand why people are saying this.
I know that Necrons are in the works, and I've heard that DE are just hard to do; they'll probably just take a while, expect at least one of them late next year or the year after.


----------



## liforrevenge

I'll be honest, I love my Blood Angels, I really do, but they SERIOUSLY need to update the DE.

Has GW even looked at their DE models lately? They probably can't even see them anymore due to them being covered in dust. Can you believe they used to come in one of the starter sets? It's absurd. The DE are pretty cool looking in the first place.

I haven't seen a real DE player in years O.O


----------



## CallumM27

Yay Blood Angels! personally I find this a good move by GW as they have just roped in new and some old gamers with space hulk. If gamers are soo upset about necrons and DE they could always ask GW to make a free pdf. we know how that would turn out :laugh:


----------



## Imperial Dragon

This seems like the smartest move GW has in some time, Really space hulk, nid and the BA makes sense, should be interesting what they do to them.


----------



## Warlock in Training

Winterous said:


> I don't really understand why people are saying this.
> I know that Necrons are in the works, and I've heard that DE are just hard to do; they'll probably just take a while, expect at least one of them late next year or the year after.




Sry (not really) but thats the way I see it. Mareens and more Mareens. I like to see a Legions Book, a DE Codex, and Inquisition Codex (in any order). Then the BTs, BAs, and Necs.


----------



## ajchafe

It would be pretty sweet if they just planned a year were they released a codex a month. Even if they didn't have new models for them.


----------



## Winterous

Warlock in Training said:


> Sry (not really) but thats the way I see it. Mareens and more Mareens. I like to see a Legions Book, a DE Codex, and Inquisition Codex (in any order). Then the BTs, BAs, and Necs.


Oh there's nothing wrong with it, I'm just saying that it's not as if they've thrown them on the fire.
They WILL get an update, it's just a matter of when.



ajchafe said:


> It would be pretty sweet if they just planned a year were they released a codex a month. Even if they didn't have new models for them.


That's actually a good idea, let people get the hang of their rules before they decide what to buy!
Oh wait, GW LIKES people to buy too much :|


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

* sighs * Well, I for one don't even see why DA, BA, BT, SWs all need their own codex, while they could have all been sorted in a proper SM codex, they're all bloody mahreens.

A new Necron Codex, Dark Eldar Codex and Inquisition Codex are all way overdue.
Hell, at this point, I'd be happy if they just added some Errata into my WH codex to bring it up to 5th edition and maybe give us a little something to have fun with.


----------



## Winterous

Inquisitor Einar said:


> give us a little something to have fun with.


Pretty bows for their hair :3


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I'm a Dark Eldar and soon to be Blood Angels player and damnit, give DE codex first. Jeez.

EDIT: The current PDF codex for BA isn't bad. Seriously. Any army that has Assault marines you can turn into combat squads as a Troops choice should be ashamed of heaving for a new codex. And then you have Lemartes + 10 man jump pack Death Company, the excellent Tau/ Guard/ Eldar/ Orks/ Nids killing machine that is the Baal Predator and access to all other SM vehicles.

What.

The.

Hell.


----------



## Concrete Hero

MetalHandkerchief said:


> The current PDF codex for BA isn't bad. Seriously. Any army that has Assault marines you can turn into combat squads as a Troops choice should be ashamed of heaving for a new codex. And then you have Lemartes + 10 man jump pack Death Company, the excellent Tau/ Guard/ Eldar/ Orks/ Nids killing machine that is the Baal Predator and access to all other SM vehicles.
> 
> What.
> 
> The.
> 
> Hell.


Its the fact its a PDF. Personally I couldn't care if it was the greatest, most competitive army they released. Its a freaking PDF. It even felt like a skeletal husk as I was reading it. I'd be outraged if my army got that treatment.

I want an actual book. If I can't write Army Lists on the toilet, what's the point?

And as I final note, I'm opposed to a single Inquisition Codex, I feel I need to mention that every time it comes up :grin: Marine Chapters get their own book, Emperor help me if we get tossed in with the girlies. That's if they ever redo the Hunters, which lets face it may not actually ever happen.


----------



## Winterous

Concrete Hero said:


> That's if they ever redo the Hunters, which lets face it may not actually ever happen.


Why wouldn't they redo Daemonhunters?
I mean, a Grey Knights codex of its own would be fine, and you could have a SOB codex of its own, and then have an Inquisition codex for just that stuff, like Assassins and stuff.
Then you don't HAVE to tie the Inquisition in with either GK or SOB, you could take them as an attachment to any army and be happy.

Yes you can do that now, but they're shit


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

And just about every tournament and their dog disallow the use of allies. Ofcourse the idea was that people wouldn't use the allies matrix to make cheese combo's. However, the DH and WH codices were written to be used as allies in other armies to represent inquisitorial scrutiny and such. It's one of our good points, and because we can't use this, it makes our meager forces forced to 'stand on their own' where they are supposed to be able to be fielded as a nasty surprise among other forces.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Releasing BA after Nids is very obvious, here is why:

The Sh release was a success. SH is Nids vs BA. Nids are out Jan/Feb and BA towards the summer. GW is a company that *gasp* need to make profit them too. Releasing BA after NIds means making the most profit of the SH backwater, which is something most companies would have done. The day "fan-whineage" goes before economy we all will need to find ourselves a new hobby...:shok:

It might suck in some persons world that there aint no Dork Eldar codex coming as next book, but honestly, fuck Dork Eldar. That codex will come when it is done and ready, both book wise and model wise. Personally Id gladly wait for a proper made codex instead of some half-assed thing, I would personally also enjoy rumours about other codices to be Dork Eldar whine free:good:


----------



## CallumM27

MetalHandkerchief said:


> EDIT: The current PDF codex for BA isn't bad. Seriously. Any army that has Assault marines you can turn into combat squads as a Troops choice should be ashamed of heaving for a new codex. And then you have Lemartes + 10 man jump pack Death Company, the excellent Tau/ Guard/ Eldar/ Orks/ Nids killing machine that is the Baal Predator and access to all other SM vehicles.
> 
> What.
> 
> The.
> 
> Hell.


The BA pdf. isn't bad but it is no where near good either. GW overlooked alot of small things, no locator beacons and horrible over price units (even when including "free DC") and more. Also as it has already been stated its horrible not having a hard book that has fluff in it to read. But this argument is getting old now, GW have their own way of doing things and it obviously works because we still all by the stuff.


----------



## exsulis

Marines are easy for GW as they don't have to rescupt the whole range. For the cost of a book, a couple metals, and a sprue or two produce, its a nice boast in sales that fund the xenos races. Now as much as the DE players keep bringing up the fact that it has been forever, its going to be a while as Jes is(from what we've heard) redoing the whole range. This isn't cheap so the cost to profit ratio is kinda low so its going to be kicked to a lower priority.

The BA pdf is the DA dex without fluff.  They just rushed it to get something out. There is a fair amount of stuff that they can add in, and I think most of us would like to see. Though I'd like to see Mephiston to be like Bjorn in the SW Dex, if he falls then the BA become fearless, or an objective kinda thing.

I'm kinda curious as to how they are going to show the artisan craftsmanship. Maybe mastercrafting, or more common artificer armour?


----------



## Classs

I hope the delay in DE is due to GW taking their loving time. I expect the new DE codex to spectacular. When DE are released I believe it will be ( some what ) worth it. If they have a completely new range and it looks as good as SW and SH then a bit of a wait is worth it( better then a pdf )


----------



## bobss

Its good BA are getting a Dex again but ffs, why do GW.... uhm.... ''like'' ( put nicely ) the SM Chapters, As much as I love the new Space Wolves Models and Dex I would rather some other armies, alot more desperately needing a revamp, were redone, Necrons and Dark Eldar, ok, so GW _is_ there to make money but I really feel for the DE community ( for once :grin


----------



## Skye

Just look at my avi.!!! :laugh:
I must agree that the pdf is bs, I mean really? They even have some of the lore wrong! They talk about scouts bein' newbs when they're an elites choice!? Thier elites because they are veterans scouting ahead to get to grips with the enemy!

"Another possible breach with Codex organistation is that the Blood Angels are believed to form their Chapter's scouts not from new recruits, but instead from the most aggressive of the Blood Angels, and as such, they are much more geared towards closing with the enemy to engage in close combat." - Thanks Lexicanum 

I think Sanguineous would turn in his grave (MORE!) and make some bad black rages if they combined us with the Space Grannies (Dark Angels :laugh: )
....Question though....Who could the new characters be? (I heard Tycho is being demoted to a DC upgrade...) Rafen perhaps? I wouldn't think so though.....

Note: And sorry....but I don't recall an actual Blood Angels codex within the past FOREVER (and a half)


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Skye said:


> Note: And sorry....but I don't recall an actual Blood Angels codex within the past FOREVER (and a half)


3rd edition:









Upcoming:


----------



## Concrete Hero

Its a shame that's not real Metal 

That's a modified picture of some Imperial Fist. Done quite well I must add

Hold on while I dig up the original:

You can see it Here on B&C, by somebody called kingmong apparently

Here's the picture 










Here it is used in the Tempus Fugitives Great Crusade Codex


----------



## BrotherYorei

MetalHandkerchief said:


> 3rd edition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upcoming:


may i ask where the upcoming codex pic came from?


----------



## Concrete Hero

BrotherYorei said:


> may i ask where the upcoming codex pic came from?


*COUGH COUGH* Read the post above Yorei. That's a fake picture.

You can still see the IF symbol on the shoulder of the marine to his right XD
And on the marine behind and to the left
And on the YELLOW banner in the background on the right


----------



## Warlock in Training

Its a cheap knock off. HAHAHA:laugh: I bet GW would use that. I would not doubt it one bit. Hold off on the DE and print out the PDF and use a existing picture of IF for the Dex cover and WHAM, new BA Codex. Now show me the money you stupid people . Thats freaken awsome. GW is all about profits alright. Piggy back off that SH crap.


----------



## BrotherYorei

Concrete Hero said:


> *COUGH COUGH* Read the post above Yorei. That's a fake picture.
> 
> You can still see the IF symbol on the shoulder of the marine to his right XD
> And on the marine behind and to the left
> And on the YELLOW banner in the background on the right


didnt see that yesterday. some links and pics were not working for my computer last night due to a botched upgrade.

that would be an alright codex cover if it wasnt a knockoff. damn GW and their pdf BA codex!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## Skye

Anyway the point is 3rd edition was when....?
I mean that was out 9 years ago when my father put 40k down (yay me for his rebirth )
It's so fun to go back and read all the edition rulebooks XD
2nd edition expansion where they INTRODUCE dreadnaughts and psykers!?
:laugh:


----------



## MaidenManiac

Skye said:


> It's so fun to go back and read all the edition rulebooks XD
> 2nd edition expansion where they INTRODUCE dreadnaughts and psykers!?
> :laugh:


Trust me, both Psykers and Dreads were available in Rogue Trader:grin:

On the BA fan-made cover its quite neat, has some shining appeal to it just like the BA should have(think Sanguinius), hope the upcoming codex has something like that for cover


----------



## Skye

???? I was reading the 2nd edition expansion and it talked about introducing psykers and Dreadnaughts. Awe well.


----------



## bitsandkits

you have to admit the fake codex looks pretty cool, and someone really went to town to make it look good.looks far better than the art work for the new tyranids codex in my opinion.


----------



## MaidenManiac

bitsandkits said:


> you have to admit the fake codex looks pretty cool, and someone really went to town to make it look good.looks far better than the art work for the new tyranids codex in my opinion.


Totally agree here which says a lot about the Nid cover...


----------



## Winterous

MaidenManiac said:


> Totally agree here which says a lot about the Nid cover...


What the hell is wrong with the Nid cover?
It looks magnificent!


----------



## exsulis

The Nid cover looks a little "off" because its the first time GW did a full computer added drawing for the cover instead of a drawing that was scanned in, and cleaned up. IMO the Nid cover looks cartoonishly rounded.


----------



## bobss

I think the Nid cover is the worst they`ve ever produced. I hate cartoons with a passion, I much prefer nice normal, realistic drawings ( thats why I _*BLOODY*_ hate those crappy, sloppy, inky pile of ... in the codex`s and army books at the moment ) so no I dont like it. 

As an ametuer artist If I went to my art teacher and handed him something scribbled, with dabs of ink and of course a load of bloody red everywhere ( seriously, there always is with _*his*_ drawings ) then he`d rip my balls of for wasting his time


----------



## Ascendant

Honestly, I hope not. I can see one marine specialty codex a year or so, but one coming out every other time is sort of shite. Other races want codices too!


----------



## MaidenManiac

bobss said:


> I think the Nid cover is the worst they`ve ever produced....


This is the worst one imho:









However the nid cover can atleast think of competing with it about the spot...:cray:


----------



## Winterous

MaidenManiac said:


> However the nid cover can atleast think of competing with it about the spot...:cray:


You guys are nuts...


----------



## JokerGod

Another Marine codex you say? 

Well, looks like GW is turning 40K in to Marine Wars.

Any one want to buy some DE or Daemons? Looks like I will be doing only Fantasy.


----------



## space cowboy

It seems like Marines pay the bills, though, so why wouldn't they want to produce 1 or 2 Marine books a year along with 1 or 2 non-marine books? I know that there is a portion of the fan base that likes the other stuff, but GW does have shareholders to whom they have to answer.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## bobss

> It seems like Marines pay the bills, though, so why wouldn't they want to produce 1 or 2 Marine books a year along with 1 or 2 non-marine books? I know that there is a portion of the fan base that likes the other stuff, but GW does have shareholders to whom they have to answer.


Got a point there

I take my comments of John Blanches artwork back ( shudders.... but I still hate it ) not a fan, though it _did_ work for VC, as for the Nid dex, I dont like it, although it works for 40k better than it _would_ for fantasy.



> You guys are nuts...


Thanks, ill take that as a friendly '' you guys are nuts '' not a '' seriously you guys _are_ nuts, nuts ''


----------



## Warlock in Training

People say Marines pays the bills, However theres about half as many non marine players out there, and by not giving them love they might as well say screw 40K. Ill go with Fantasy or some random table top game. Lets face it, there is so many Marine players cause there is so many Marine Codexes and MEQ out there. So ofcourse there is many Marine Players, but I see more IG, Nids, Orks, and Eldar out there as SMs. Thank God too.


----------



## Gorlak

Heyhey,

Just wanted to look in and put the 'upcoming' codex cover rumour completely out - I was the re-colouring person in question.

As already stated in this thread, the stunning original is by Kingmong, and the image shown here was a work in progress for a project to include some better artwork in the current pdf codex. The intention was to use the best space marine fan art I could find, with a slight BA twist if needed! :wink:

The original thread on B&C can be found here -
Alternative Blood Angels Codex Cover, a very slow burning project...

Sorry for any confusion caused and please remember that all credit should be going to Kingmong for the original!

Cheers,
H


----------



## Winterous

bobss said:


> Thanks, ill take that as a friendly '' you guys are nuts '' not a '' seriously you guys _are_ nuts, nuts ''


I'm not trying to be offensive, it's just that I love the new Nid cover, and I honestly cannot understand why anyone DOESN'T.
It fits so well, so much BETTER than the 3rd ed codex, slightly less than the 4th ed codex, but it's a new style that looks fantastic!

For a start you can look at the landscape, the fucked up carapace pieces poking through the earth, emphasising what they do to a planet, and the creatures themselves look demented and scary.



Gorlak said:


> Heyhey,
> 
> Just wanted to look in and put the 'upcoming' codex cover rumour completely out - I was the re-colouring person in question.
> 
> As already stated in this thread, the stunning original is by Kingmong, and the image shown here was a work in progress for a project to include some better artwork in the current pdf codex. The intention was to use the best space marine fan art I could find, with a slight BA twist if needed! :wink:
> 
> The original thread on B&C can be found here -
> Alternative Blood Angels Codex Cover, a very slow burning project...
> 
> Sorry for any confusion caused and please remember that all credit should be going to Kingmong for the original!
> 
> Cheers,
> H


Hey there Gorlak, welcome to Heresy 
It's a fantastic piece, and your edit was pretty good (besides those few flaws obviously)


----------



## oblivion8

I just find it funny when you go to a tourney and over half of the people are playing space marines XD

The new nid artwork isnt all that bad, it gives them a demented look about them like winterous said, and its different, sue gw for wanting to do something (if not slightly) different for a change. I will admit ill miss my codex with the carnifex ripping up a tank, but it will be replaced with a ultrafex in a more colored world, which is alright IMO.


----------



## JokerGod

there are more people that DON'T play Marines then people that do. The only thing is there not all playing one army. Also most people have more then one army.

The majority of Marine players are kids, they buy the models, play for a little while and then never touch them again, or any Warhammer product for that matter.


----------



## Blue Liger

oblivion8 said:


> I just find it funny when you go to a tourney and over half of the people are playing space marines XD
> 
> The new nid artwork isnt all that bad, it gives them a demented look about them like winterous said, and its different, sue gw for wanting to do something (if not slightly) different for a change. I will admit ill miss my codex with the carnifex ripping up a tank, but it will be replaced with a ultrafex in a more colored world, which is alright IMO.


Juts cut out the old pic and glue it onto the new one


----------



## MaidenManiac

Blue Liger said:


> Juts cut out the old pic and glue it onto the new one


My local O&G player did just that on the current O&G armybook to hide the hidious Orc on piggy:laugh:


----------



## Syko515

seriously guys? this thread was started to give the PDF blood angels players something to look forward to. can we please stop raining on their parade with negativity about GW and how they {who own the rights to the game} want to go about updating things. i'm sorry that some of you feel current codex art is coming out floppy, make a thread about it, and i'm sorry about the DE dex guys i really am {my wife is a DE player} but this is a moment for BA players to be happy, please don't step on that.

thanks,
Syko


----------



## oblivion8

Blue Liger said:


> Juts cut out the old pic and glue it onto the new one


lol, I will definitly consider it :laugh:


----------



## JokerGod

Syko515 said:


> seriously guys? this thread was started to give the PDF blood angels players something to look forward to. can we please stop raining on their parade with negativity about GW and how they {who own the rights to the game} want to go about updating things. i'm sorry that some of you feel current codex art is coming out floppy, make a thread about it, and i'm sorry about the DE dex guys i really am {my wife is a DE player} but this is a moment for BA players to be happy, please don't step on that.
> 
> thanks,
> Syko


Seriously man? BA don't need a new Dex, there fine the way they are. And why should they get one when they have only bin around for about a year? 

There Space Marines, nothing more.


----------



## Katie Drake

JokerGod said:


> Seriously man? BA don't need a new Dex, there fine the way they are.


Actually, we do and no, they're not.

------

This isn't a "let's protest about how many Space Marine books there are" thread. This is about the up and coming Blood Angels. Don't like it? Don't post here.

Any more negative crap or off-topic bullshit from anyone won't be tolerated.

Thanks!

Katie D


----------



## exsulis

JokerGod said:


> Seriously man? BA don't need a new Dex, there fine the way they are. And why should they get one when they have only bin around for about a year?
> 
> There Space Marines, nothing more.


Um no. They have the same basic gear load out but there is enough fluff to flesh them out into something unique. 

The Current PDF dex is like the Ravenging Hordes lists of 6th edition. Yeah, it will get you by but it still lacks character, and some of the basic rules. Although it does get updated once in a blue moon.


----------



## Wusword77

I would love to see the new BA codex out in the near future. As a marine player I don't mind the new dex's coming out in good frequency, being a casual player I can change the rules of my chapter when I'm playing with my friends for the sake of good fun, right before the match.

Yeah I'd love to see the DE's or DH's get a revamp but they're a lot harder to revamp then any Space Marine Chapter, so I'll wait to see them done just right.

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for some plastic Grey Knights though.


----------



## IronWithin

To be honest some of the Dark Eldar rules aren't actually that bad. I know many players in the Scottish gaming circuit who are DE players, and they are friggin bad ass. But the models are horrifically outdated. Maybe if GW just released a small batch of models it would stop us all bitchin'  So in summary im not really bothered about what gets released in what order, as long as they ARE released!

PS I hope the dark eldar warriors look like the sketch in the 40K rule book in the 2nd page of the Dark Eldar fluff section. He looks frickin awesome. Like some kind of evil, blue armoured Guardian


----------



## Vanchet

Good fake-though it helped if the rhinos at the back were BA too


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Theres a more recent thread over here.


----------

